# Speedcubing in Las Vegas



## wapo (Sep 8, 2012)

Attention all speed cubers in las vegas, I would like to host a tournament or somekind of freeplay/ meet up. If you would like to join or help please pm me.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 9, 2012)

Just going to throw this out there...you missed quite the tournament the first weekend of August


----------



## wapo (Sep 14, 2012)

Yeah i know, i was on vacation during the summer in virginia. I can't believe i missed it too!


----------



## SpeedSolve (Sep 14, 2012)

wapo said:


> Attention all speed cubers in las vegas, I would like to host a tournament or somekind of freeplay/ meet up. If you would like to join or help please pm me.



You know the World Championships are in Vegas next summer, right? Not to say you can't have a competition before then, but yeah... July 26-28 are the World Championships at the Riviera...


----------



## wapo (Sep 26, 2012)

Cool, i hope i can make it before my vacay


----------

